# Welchen Monitor nutzt Ihr so



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (1. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Es gibt ja viele versch. Monitore...

Welchen nutzt Ihr so?


----------



## Nosferatu05 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich habe angefangen mit einem Samsung Syncamaster 226BW. Nach 2 Jahren bin ich auf 3 Monitore gegangen und weil ich den so gut fand habe ich davon noch 2 gebraucht gekauft. zum spielen nutze ich also die und wenn ich auf der Couch sitze den Panasonic TH50PZ.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (1. Juni 2011)

Nachdem ich bis vor knapp 2 Jahren ne 
*17" Röhre @ 1600 x 1200 *
genutzt habe, bin ich umgestiegen auf den 
*LG W2243T 21,5" Full HD*
Den Umstieg hab ich nicht bereut


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (1. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Cool...

Ich selber nutze ja meine Kombi PC/TV  masche... mit einen FTV LCD 37" zöller... von Philips...
Halt nix wildes aber zum zocken und co völligst ausreichend.
Nur halt blöde, entwerder TV oder PC...


----------



## Per4mance (1. Juni 2011)

im moment nen 22" 16:10 LG L227WTP, davor nen grottiges 17" samsung tft und da davor ewig lang den gleichen guten Belinea 17" crt 

alles andere an nem 42" panasonic plasma


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (1. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Merk man denn beim PC den unterschied wegen Plasma und LCD?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (1. Juni 2011)

Zur Zeit einen Asus VW224U 22" mit 1680x1050, davor war´s ein Samsung 931BW 19" mir 1440x900.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (1. Juni 2011)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Merk man denn beim PC den unterschied wegen Plasma und LCD?


 

ich kann nur von mir sprechen, aber die farben finde ich am TV schöner. ist aber bestimmt abhängig von den verwendeten modellen TV, PC-Monitor...


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (1. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Plasma Bildschirme sollen ja eh viel besser sein...oder?
Nen bekannter hat nen Plasma TV von Panasonic, und der schwört auf das dingen...

Bin ja auch am überlegen, nen anderen noch dazu zu holen... LCD / Plasma?


----------



## Per4mance (1. Juni 2011)

ich würd mir immer wieder nen plasma holen aber nur von Panasonic.

ich hab mein plasma eher für filme und serien gekauft. ich zock eig nie dran ausser ab und zu mal xbox360.

also bild und farben sind auf nem plasma besser aber für reines gamen und pc betrieb würd ich eher nen lcd kaufen der is net so empfindlich.


----------



## i.neT' (1. Juni 2011)

Lg flatron w2242t 22"


----------



## Nosferatu05 (1. Juni 2011)

Ja Plasma ist auch mein Ding. ich mag den und spielen geht problemlos mit schönen farben usw. Aber wie Areos schon geschrieben hat, sind die empfindlicher als LCDs. Wobei man hier sagen muss, das neuere Modelle weniger anfällig für Einbrennen sind. Ich selbst habe schonmal gute 8 Stunden den VLC Media Player nicht geschlossen und der weiße Rahmen war für mehrere Stunden "eingebrannt". nun sieht man nichts mehr davon. Wie das aber aussieht bei Spielen die Wochenlang gezockt werden wo bestimmte Bildinhalte immer auf der selben Stelle liegen, weiß ich nicht. Ich hätte da bedenken und alleine das reicht schon aus, um zu sagen, zum reinen spielen würde ich etwas anderes nehmen


----------



## Ahab (1. Juni 2011)

Asus MW221U - seit über 5 Jahren im Einsatz. Immernoch top.  Wird definitiv kaputtgewirtschaftet.


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Juni 2011)

Samsung P2450H - 24"
Wird vllt. durch einen BX2450 ersetzt.(Ist die LED-Version)

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## hd5870 (1. Juni 2011)

PackardBell Mon Viseo 220 DX


----------



## newjohnny (1. Juni 2011)

Erst Sonic 17" TFT, dann 19 " TFT (kp welche Marke..) und jetzt Acer X223HQ ..


----------



## B3RG1 (1. Juni 2011)

BenQ XL2410T -> so ziemlich der beste 24 Zöller am Markt


----------



## Semih91 (1. Juni 2011)

Erst 19" TFT von Hanns G, jetzt Samsung BX2450


----------



## ~3χT@~ (1. Juni 2011)

> BenQ XL2410T -> so ziemlich der beste 24 Zöller am Markt


Den hab ich auch!
I  ♥  XL2410T


----------



## Nyuki (1. Juni 2011)

iyama 22' 1680x1050

Seit letztem Jahr Oktober schon Asus Ve278Q 27' 1920x1080 Platz 1 

Bombe

Asus VE278Q Test Monitor


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2011)

LG W2252TQ und den Samsung 226BW der allerdings ein neues Heim suchen muß. Dafür gibt es dann 24" von LG oder BenQ


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2011)

ICh liebe meinen Syncmaster 2233RZ!


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Juni 2011)

Bx2450 von Samsung


----------



## Caspar (1. Juni 2011)

Ich liebe meinen Dell 2709, dolles Teil... unverwüstlich, leise weil passiv gekühlt, perfektes Bild, top verarbeitet, matt... es gibt nix schöneres... ausser den Dell 30xx...


----------



## byte1981 (1. Juni 2011)

Nutze einen BenQ E2220HD


----------



## Joel-92 (1. Juni 2011)

BenQ G2220HD (21,5") und NEC AccuSync LCD72VM (17")


----------



## Norisk699 (2. Juni 2011)

Samsung P2770FH


----------



## Sturmi (2. Juni 2011)

2 mal Samsung 226BW 22"er 
Immer noch zufrieden mit den beiden.


----------



## ad_ (2. Juni 2011)

Seit kurzem den Dell U2311H 23'' 1920x1080, davor war es der Samsung 931BW 19" 1440x900


----------



## TheReal (2. Juni 2011)

BenQ xl2410t


----------



## Own3r (2. Juni 2011)

Samsung XL2370 

Ist ein gute Monitor, reicht für alle meine Bedürfnisse (Spielen, Office, Filme).


----------



## daDexter (3. Juni 2011)

BenQ XL2410T, 3 mal - weil er einfach der geilste is


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Juni 2011)

19" TFT kein Plan war bei nem fertigpc eines Kumpel dabei den er nach kauf eines neuen Monitor mir gab. Jetzt hab ich mir letzten für 100€ den BenQ GL2240 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## narcosubs (4. Juni 2011)

Hab jetzt auch den Asus VE278, davor 2233RZ.


----------



## biohaufen (4. Juni 2011)

Nen mittelmäßigen Acer AL2216WSD  zum zocken und auf dem Sofa nen PHILIPS 32 8404


----------



## Hagrid (4. Juni 2011)

Samtron 75E - 17" Röhre 
Augenschmerz lass nach.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2011)

Samsung BX2450 / Samsung 226CW

Ersterer im Büro und @ home. Der zweite für den Server oder als Ersatzmonitor.


----------



## Cyruz (6. Juni 2011)

BenQ G2420 HDBL als Main und nen alten Samsung 226BW als Secondary - is super. Der BenQ LED hat ne gute Quali für den Preis. Habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## Speed-E (9. Juni 2011)

Ich nutze einen *LG L227WTP-PF*, _22" 16:10_, davon war es ein *ViewSonic VX924*.


----------



## debalz (9. Juni 2011)

Habe damals den *w2558hc* von HP günstig bekommen und bin sehr zufrieden, gibts allerdings fast nicht mehr zu kaufen. . .


----------



## Shadowbane (9. Juni 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:


> Ich habe angefangen mit einem Samsung Syncamaster 226BW. .


 das war ein cooler bildschirm (für damals)


----------



## Knäcke (9. Juni 2011)

1 mal Samsung 226BW und 1 mal den Samsung T240 und keine Ablösung in Sicht


----------



## Singler (9. Juni 2011)

3x Lg Flatron 2360v (für Eyefinity)


----------



## Modding.Versity (9. Juni 2011)

Main: Samsung P2770HD Second: Samsung Syncmaster 226 BW

Der P2770HD ist wirklich mehr als genial. 27" Full HD rockt tierisch und kannste auch als TV nutzen, da das son TV/TFT Kombo Teil mit Fernbedienung und allem ist.

Ein Bekannter hat sich den nun auch auf meine Emfehlung geholt und ist sehr zufrieden.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Juni 2011)

ich hab den SyncMaster P2770 27" FullHD , und bin sehr zufrieden ... beim Zocken und Multmedia


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. Juni 2011)

Nutze im Moment einen *Samsung SyncMaster T240HD* 24" Monitor_._ 
Bin damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden, bisschen besseres Kontrastverhältnis und kräftigere Farben könnte er haben...aber na ja, schön groß und übersichtlich ist er wenigstens


----------



## trinitrotoluol (12. Juni 2011)

ich hatte vor einiger zeit 2 x BenQ FP91GX (Dual-Mon.). momentan nutze ich einen 23" Asus VG236H und nen 42" Toshiba 42SL738G. bin sehr zufrieden mit den beiden.


----------



## schlappe89 (12. Juni 2011)

Eizo FlexScan F730

Bin sehr zufrieden ^^


----------



## Lemiewings (13. Juni 2011)

Ich sitz im moment vor nem 19" BenQ FP94VW mit 1440x900. Mal gucken wann es was neues gibt  .



Caspar schrieb:


> Ich liebe meinen Dell 2709, dolles Teil... unverwüstlich, leise weil passiv gekühlt, perfektes Bild, top verarbeitet, matt... es gibt nix schöneres... ausser den Dell 30xx...


 
Ähhh Passiv gekühlt? Hab ich da was verpasst, oder steh ich gerade nur auf dem Schlauch? Hab noch nie was von aktiv gekühlten Monitoren gehört.


----------



## Opheliac (13. Juni 2011)

2x Samsung Syncmaster 2433
1x LG 60PX950


----------



## nedwedma (14. Juni 2011)

2 alte 19" LCD Monitore. Bei Geldüberfluss werdens wohl auch 2 24" LED

1x LG 50PK350


----------



## ToPPi (14. Juni 2011)

Im Moment einen LG W2242T und nen Sony 46" W5500.


----------



## juergen28 (24. Juni 2011)

Seit 2 Wochen einen Asus PA246Q


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. Juni 2011)

16:10 matt; Asus VW224U im 2ten Jahr


----------



## Conqi (2. Juli 2011)

Bis vor 2 (oder so) Jahren ne 17" Röhre mit 1024x768, die bis auf die Größe voll in Ordnung war.
Dann Umstieg auf einen 24" FullHD Dell G2410, da war auf einmal so viel Bild^^. Den werde ich wohl auch ne ganze Weile benutzen


----------



## Baker79 (2. Juli 2011)

Nachdem es mir mit meinem alten Xerox 17" TFT zu bunt wurde, den jedesmal mit nem Föhn vorwärmen zu müssen, wurde dieser durch einen BenQ G2400WD, 24", 1920x1200, HDMI getauscht. Als 2. Monitor steht daneben noch ein 19" HannsG HD191D mit 1280x1024, DVI. Zum zocken und für diverse Zusatzanzeigen eigentlich völlig ausreichend.


----------



## mkay87 (2. Juli 2011)

Samsung P2770FH


----------



## dragonlort (11. Juli 2011)

ich habe seid knap 3 jahre ein samsung SyncMaster T200 20Zoll  bin voll zu frieden. bald kommt ein neuer Cinema 3D monitor warte nur auf ein größeren als 23 zoll 25 oder so soll sich ja auch lohnen.
und habe noch ein 17 Jahre jungen^^ Philips Röhren fernsehn,werde den auch durch ein Cinema 3D 55 zoll fernsehn ersetzten.
*
*


----------



## Niza (12. Juli 2011)

Asus VH242H
24 Zoll
Bin voll zufrieden damit


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Juli 2011)

22" von Yurako


----------



## Jaho (12. Juli 2011)

BenQ XL2410T

Bin total zufrieden damit. Nutzte ihn zusammen mit dem Nvidia 3D Vision pack.*http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/tft-monitore/benq-xl2410t/test/benq_xl2410t,120,2320627.html*


----------



## symphonic261 (13. Juli 2011)

Asus vh222 22"


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juli 2011)

Samsung SyncMaster p2450 seit 6 Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden  (24")


----------



## dgcss (13. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze den Monitor von meinem nachbarn *scherz*

Habe einmal den (haupt-PC)3D LED Monitor - LG D2342 P(N) (Poli-3D)
Optional habe ich noch meinen alten TFT (2t PC) Fujisu Siemens SL-3230 T (3Jahre alt und immer noch keine Pixelfehler)
*
beides 23,x"

bin ebenfallst wie mein Vorredner bei beiden zu 100% zufrieden
*


----------



## Colonia (13. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze den LG Flatron W2242T.


----------



## weizenleiche (13. Juli 2011)

Samsung P2770FH


----------



## Fabian8906 (13. Juli 2011)

BenQ ML2241 22 Zoll ist wirklich super !


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (15. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Habe seit gestern den Samsung BX 2431  24" Zöller...


----------



## Scooteria (15. Juli 2011)

Ich nutze aktuell einen Acer H234Hbmid (23")
und meinen Samsung LED-37" Fernseher für Rennspiele,Blu-ray und andere Videos!


----------



## PingPong (15. Juli 2011)

hi,

hab nen lg flatron w2361v
für den preis (158€) den ich bezahlt hab, is der mehr als super . wobei er auch noch bei einem preis von 200 € sein geld wert wäre  farben sind super, sehr schnelle reaktionszeit(keine schlieren), bildqualität ist astrein und die interpolation is auch super.  falls mal die gpu-power nicht für full-hd ausreichen sollte 

mfg
pingpong


----------

